# Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden



## RobertHorn (15. Juli 2010)

*Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,764262


----------



## Hohlhand (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Hallo Herr Horn,

Ihre Kritik ist nur zum Teil nachzuvollziehen. Klar, KI Bugs sind ärgerlich und frustrierend. Jedoch muss auch erwähnt werden, dass bei vielen anderen Usern diese Probleme nicht auftreten und die Kampagne (mit Patch 1.52 zugegeben) mehr oder weniger gut funktioniert.
Ihr Kritikpunkt der Steuerung ist keinesfalls nachzuvollziehen. Für jemanden, der Operation Flashpoint und oder Arma 1 geliebt und gespielt hat, ist diese Steuerung bereits in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen. Man wirft einer Flugsimulation ja auch nicht vor, dass es zuviele Tastaturbefehle gibt. Klar, man hätte dies sicherlich noch vereinfachen können. Vielleicht (sofern es ein neues Game gibt) ist bei Arma 3 ein On Screen Befehlsmenü enthalten. (In der Art wie Crysis oder mit Abstrichen bei Dragon Rising.)
Arma 2 ist und bleibt kein Spiel für die breite Masse. Es hat nicht den Anspruch, wirtschaftlich die Casual Ego Shooter wie Call of Duty Modern Warfare etc zu übertrumpfen. Diese Spiele lassen sich mit wsad plus drei weiteren Tasten bequem steuern. 
Und was bedeutet altbackene Präsentation? Es handelt sich auch hier wieder nicht um ein Spiel wie Heavy Rain oder andere Konsolengames, bei denen auf der Blu Ray soviel Platz ist, dass durch ständige Videosequenzen die Disc gefüllt werden muss. Half Life 2 hat diese Viedeosequenzen auch nicht und gilt noch heute als eines der besten Spiele....

Keineswegs ist das Spiel perfekt. Aber für 22 Euro ist das Preis Leistungsverhältnis überragend und man sollte auch mal sehen, welche Möglichkeiten (dank der Community) sich bieten....


----------



## Titan0815 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Mal im Ernst der Tester der hier bewertet hat, spielt sicher nur COD und Battelfield. Weil sonst hätte er den Test anders geschrieben.
Beide oben erwähnte spiele kann man nicht mit Arma2 vergleichen alle Militärfahrzeuge und Waffen kann man hier Realistisch nutzen (und nicht wie bei COD und Battelfield drücke Knopf und man trifft LOL) sondern die Ballistik muss man berücksichtigen. Jede Waffe in Fahrzeugen und auch Handwaffen von G36 bis Vorderlader verhalten sich anders.   Zudem ist die Spielwelt im Multiplayer riesig von ca. 300 Quadratkilometer bis zu der kleinsten Insel 50  Quadratkilometer, welches Spiel nutzt solchen Umfang? Jeden Tag gibt es ca. 100 neue gute mal weniger gute Multiplayer Maps die User entwickeln.
Also lieber Tester und Schreiberling des Artikels, setzte dich erst mal mit dem Game auseinander den das was da geschrieben wurde entspricht nicht dem, was tausende Leute denken. Denn es handelt sich nicht um einen SCHOOTER sondern um eine SIMULATION die man nur im TEAM erleben kann.

Ladet euch einfach das Demo runter und entscheidet selber. (ES LOHN SICH)

Mein Clan spielt das Game seit erscheinen und alle sind begeistert.
www.hgsued.de


----------



## RobertHorn (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



Hohlhand schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Horn,
> 
> Ihre Kritik ist nur zum Teil nachzuvollziehen. Klar, KI Bugs sind ärgerlich und frustrierend. Jedoch muss auch erwähnt werden, dass bei vielen anderen Usern diese Probleme nicht auftreten und die Kampagne (mit Patch 1.52 zugegeben) mehr oder weniger gut funktioniert.
> Ihr Kritikpunkt der Steuerung ist keinesfalls nachzuvollziehen. Für jemanden, der Operation Flashpoint und oder Arma 1 geliebt und gespielt hat, ist diese Steuerung bereits in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen. Man wirft einer Flugsimulation ja auch nicht vor, dass es zuviele Tastaturbefehle gibt. Klar, man hätte dies sicherlich noch vereinfachen können. Vielleicht (sofern es ein neues Game gibt) ist bei Arma 3 ein On Screen Befehlsmenü enthalten. (In der Art wie Crysis oder mit Abstrichen bei Dragon Rising.)
> ...



Ich betonte gerne, dass ich seit OFP jedes Spiel der Serie gespielt habe und ein großer Fan bin/war. Ich weiß durchaus, dass diese Art der Steuerung "dazu" gehört. Akzeptieren muss ich es dennoch nicht, vorallem, wenn es heutzutage Lösungen dafür gibt, die Entwickler aber schlicht auf ihrem alten Konzept fethalten und sich selbst damit Chancen verbauen.

Niemand fordert, Arma in ein besseres CoD oder BF zu verwandeln. Trotzdem würde dem spiel eine Frischzellenkur gut tun.

Mit altbackener Präsentation spreche ich vor allem die grausigen, unbeholfenen Zwischensequenzen an. Mission 1 etwa, der Schwarfschützeneinsatz.


----------



## Titan0815 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



RHorn schrieb:


> Ich betonte gerne, dass ich seit OFP jedes Spiel der Serie gespielt habe und ein großer Fan bin/war. Ich weiß durchaus, dass diese Art der Steuerung "dazu" gehört. Akzeptieren muss ich es dennoch nicht, vorallem, wenn es heutzutage Lösungen dafür gibt, die Entwickler aber schlicht auf ihrem alten Konzept fethalten und sich selbst damit Chancen verbauen.
> 
> Niemand fordert, Arma in ein besseres CoD oder BF zu verwandeln. Trotzdem würde dem spiel eine Frischzellenkur gut tun.
> 
> Mit altbackener Präsentation spreche ich vor allem die grausigen, unbeholfenen Zwischensequenzen an. Mission 1 etwa, der Schwarfschützeneinsatz.


Das Game wurde doch in erster Linie für den Multiplayer bereich entwickelt.(Wertung 100 Bei Singelplayer stimme ich 69% zu aber nicht bei Multiplayer und das hat für mich eine Größere gewichtung, Zu dem ist es eine erweiterung zu ArmA2 auch wenn es Standalone ist.

MfG
Titan0815


----------



## stockduck (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Auch von mir-

Lieber Herr Horn.

Ich kann diese Bewertung mal wieder nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Es tut mir leid, dass ich schon wieder dem Ganzen widersprechen muss.

Ein Operation Flashpoint (nein, nicht das alte) bekam 77% bei euch. Wie kann dann OA, mit 

- Einem Support (der Support bei OPF war ein Witz)
- Kostenfreien Content
- Modding Tools und somit tausenden Mods
- Einer großen Community, die unter anderem für Content und Ideen sorgt
- einem fairen Preis (ja, ich weiß, das fliest nicht in die Bewertung ein)
- Riesigen Inseln, extrem vielen Waffen

usw. WENIGER Punkte bekommen als OPF? Das geht leider in meine hitzegeplagte Birne nicht rein.

Auch bei OPF wurden KI-Schnitzer beklagt: http://www.pcgames.de/Operatio... 

Bei OPF konnte man nicht mal ohne Händchenhalten (275m) über die Insel maschieren. Geschweige denn von Flugzeugen oder ModdingTools etc.
Auch fand ich die Grafik- dank Konsolenherkunft grausam. Im Endeffekt wurde genau nichts von den Versprechungen des Herstellers eingehalten. Aber gepusht wurde es, dass die Hälfte reicht.

Ich gebe dir- lieber Robert- natürlich recht, was du in Bezug auf die KI meinst. Diese hatte bei mir nun auch schon ab und zu Aussetzer. Da gab es Moment "von- bis". KI stand herum und reagierte auf meinen Beschuss nicht, bishin zu, dass die KI sich gegenseitig Deckung gab, vor Eingängen stehen blieb und sich um die Ecke schmiegte, worauf dann die Kollegen daran vorbeigingen.

*Und eines wurde natürlich schon wieder vergessen- der Multiplayer. Solange dieser nicht richtig bewertet wird, ist der Test genau nichts wert.*

Ich verstehe es natürlich auch, dass es extrem schwierig ist, einen MP-Test zu machen. Und zwar einen MP-Test wo man nicht sich einfach auf einen Server schwingt, sondern einen, wo man in einer kleinen oder größeren, von Vorab besprochenen, Gruppe wiederfindet. Dort wo man nicht gleich von schießgeilen möchtegern Rambos belästigt wird. Und dazu noch eine gute Community-Map für Versus oder Coop- bzw. vielleicht einem ganz anderen Spielprinzip, dann macht das Spiel extrem viel Spaß.


Ich - persönlich- finde deinen Test somit nicht objektiv.

Mfg

Stocky

PS: Tut mir leid, dass du schon wieder das ganze ertragen musst.


----------



## chaos777 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Der Tester des Spiels soll weiter sein COD spielen.Es ist mehr als armselig Arma aufgrund der Kampagne zu bewerten.
Der MP ist das A und O in ArmA und der macht richtig Spass,aber davon erfährt man hier  garnichts.
Wenn ich mir den ganzen Umfang des Spiels anschaue da kann Cod und die anderen langweiligen Shooter wie BF,CS usw einpacken



> Trotz einiger Verbesserungen hinkt Arma 2: Operation Arrowhead jedem
> modernen Shooter hinterher


Seitwann ist Arma ein Shooter???

Der Test ist nichts wert


----------



## stockduck (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



chaos777 schrieb:


> Der Tester des Spiels soll weiter sein COD spielen.Es ist mehr als armselig Arma aufgrund der Kampagne zu bewerten.
> Der MP ist das A und O in ArmA und der macht richtig Spass,aber davon erfährt man hier  garnichts.
> Wenn ich mir den ganzen Umfang des Spiels anschaue da kann Cod und die anderen langweiligen Shooter wie BF,CS usw einpacken
> 
> ...



Langweilig ist sehr "subjektiv".

Auch ich spiele gerne BF. Aber das ist eben ein ganz anderes Genre. Hirn ablegen und ab gehts. Bei ArmA ist das eben nicht der fall. Da muss man 2x überlegen was man tut.


----------



## TBBPutzer (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, ob ich über diesen "Test" lachen oder weinen soll. Vermutlich sollte ich diesen Murks der sogenannten F(l)achpresse einfach nicht mehr lesen.

Richtig ist, dass die KI manchmal immer noch Aussetzer hat. Das ist so, das war so und das wird wahrscheinlich noch eine ganze Weile so bleiben. Es ist völlig ok, wenn Fehler der KI in einem Test angesprochen werden. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man als für den Test verantwortlicher Redakteur auch sagen, welches andere Open World Game eine bessere ungescriptete KI als OA hat. 

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass sich die PCG derart negativ über die "KI" von z.B. BF2 ausgelassen hätte. Dieses Spiel hat trotz nicht vorhandener KI eine  Wertung von 91 %  bekommen.Ich gehe davon aus, dass BF2 diese Bewertung nicht für den lächerlichen SP bekommen hat, sondern für den guten MP. 

Deshalb frage ich mich immer wieder, warum der hervorragende MP Teil von Arma2/OA in den Tests ständig unter den Tisch fällt. OA ist kein SP Game, sondern primär auf MP ausgerichtet. Die paar SP Missionen und die Kampagne sind einen nette Zugabe von BIS - mehr nicht. Entscheidend sind der MP Teil und der Editor. 

Für die SP Missionen alleine würde ich deshalb auch nicht mehr als 69 % geben.

Das OA jedem modernen Shooter "hinterherhinkt" ist lächerlich. Schlimmer noch, es offenbart das fehlende Verständnis des Redakteurs für das Simulationsgenre. Bei einer Simulation geht es nicht darum, jedem neuen Trend hinterherzujagen. 

Es geht darum, einen Lebenssachverhalt (hier Infanteriekampf) möglichst realistisch in einer Computersimulation abzubilden. Genau das macht OA ganz hervorrgagend. Aus diesem Grund wird VBS2, der "große Bruder" von Arma2/OA , u.a. von der US Army und dem USMC als Ausbildungssoftware eingesetzt.

Die leidensfähige US Army hat also viel Geld für eine Simulationssoftware mit staubtrockener Präsentation und einer unausgegorenen und viel zu komplizierten Steuerung ausgegeben. Gut das R. Horn nur Spiele testet und kein Experte für Militärsimulationen ist. Ansonsten würde die US Army ihre Soldaten noch mit BFBC2 für die Einsätze in Afghanistan ausbilden. Diese würden sich anschließend darüber wundern, warum im Infanteriekampf kein Bunnyhopping möglich ist ...   

Zusammengefasst würde ich sagen, dass die PCG nicht in der Lage ist, eine Simulation richtig zu bewerten. Simulationen sind eben deutlich komplexer als reine Ballerspiele wie z.B. BFBC2 oder MW2. Da muss man sich einarbeiten oder die Finger von solchen Games lassen.

Es gibt offensichtlich Games, die manche Spieler (und manchen Redakteur) überfordern. Für die (falsche) Zielgruppe der Ballerspieler mag eine "Spielspaß-Wertung" von 69 % zutreffen. Für die (richtige) Zielgruppe der Simulationsfans würde eine Wertung von mindestens 85 % veranschlagen. 

Warum die PCG bei der Bewertung einer Simulation (das gilt für sämtliche Simulationen) die Erwartungen von Ballerspielern bzw. casual Gamern zugrundlegt wird mir wohl für immer ein Rätsel bleiben. 

OA Spieler wollen von BIS keine weichgespülte und massentaugliche Pseudosimulation. Zum einen, weil wir dann gleich MW 2 spielen könnten. Zum anderen, weil BIS dann ein absolutes Alleinstellungsmerkmal verlieren würde. 

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass es noch richtige Simulationen wie OA gibt ...


----------



## stockduck (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



TBBPutzer schrieb:


> I
> Zusammengefasst würde ich sagen, dass die PCG nicht in der Lage ist, eine Simulation richtig zu bewerten. Simulationen sind eben deutlich komplexer als reine Ballerspiele wie z.B. BFBC2 oder MW2. Da muss man sich einarbeiten oder die Finger von solchen Games lassen.
> 
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass es noch richtige Simulationen wie OA gibt ...


Richtig. Es müsste in der Art eine Doppelwertung bei Simulationen geben. Einmal für den "normalen" Gamer- der durchaus mit einer Simulation überfordert ist und dann die Leute, die sich auf eine Sim einlassen.

Achja- mich würden mal aus heutiger Sicht die Unterschiede von der Bewertung eines (Ur)OPF und eines heutigen ArmA2 interessieren. OPF bekam damals eine 89! Und hatte GENAU mit den gleichen Problemen zu kämpfen wie heute.

Mangelnde KI (boah, da bin ich auch oft rasend geworden ^^), Missionsziele wurden nicht abgeschlossen, da gab es noch nicht mal JIP (join in progress) im MP!


Jedenfalls bin auch sehr froh, dass es (ArmA)OA gibt, denn wenn man sich mal auf die ganzen kleinen und großen Mankos eingelassen hat, dann bekommt man ein Spiel präsentiert, das seinesgleichen sucht.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Fängt das wieder an,.... +Facepalm+
Seht es doch bitte ein, ArmA2 und das Add-On haben macken und da hilft auch der Multiplayer nich drüber hinweg! 
Jeder der hier schreibt: "Jaaaa, der Test ist nich Obejktiv, da es ja uf den MP ankommt!" Der redet unsinn! Der SP wiegt genau so schwer wie der MP! Sonnt hätten se den beim fertigen Produkt auch weglassen können. 
Oder sagt Apple etwa "ja, telefonieren geht mit dem neuen I-phone zwar nich so dolle ABER es kommt ja auf die Apps und die Bediehnung an!", oder Toyota beim Prius "ja, die Bremsen sind zwar nich sooo doll, aber es kommt ja auf das fahren an."

Wem der Test also nicht passt, bitte ignorieren. PCG ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge, geht und guckt euch die Tests zum Add-On bei anderen Printmedien an.


----------



## anjuna80 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



stockduck schrieb:


> Achja- mich würden mal aus heutiger Sicht die Unterschiede von der Bewertung eines (Ur)OPF und eines heutigen ArmA2 interessieren. OPF bekam damals eine 89! Und hatte GENAU mit den gleichen Problemen zu kämpfen wie heute.


OFP war damals das erste Spiel dieser Art, und erschien vor 9 (!) Jahren. Wenn damals wie heute die gleichen Probleme bestanden und es die Programmierer nicht besser gebacken kriegen, kann man das ruhig kritisch anmerken und in die Wertung mit einbringen.   
Übrigens kann man als Hardcore-Fan auch aus dem Testbericht herauslesen, ob das Spiel für einen persönlich gut ist oder nicht. Wenn einem die Steuerung und die nicht verbesserte KI nix ausmacht, ist doch alles in Butter- wen interessiert dann eine Prozentzahl?


----------



## stockduck (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Fängt das wieder an,.... +Facepalm+
> Seht es doch bitte ein, ArmA2 und das Add-On haben macken und da hilft auch der Multiplayer nich drüber hinweg!
> Jeder der hier schreibt: "Jaaaa, der Test ist nich Obejktiv, da es ja uf den MP ankommt!" Der redet unsinn! Der SP wiegt genau so schwer wie der MP! Sonnt hätten se den beim fertigen Produkt auch weglassen können.


Hast du es gespielt? Klingt nicht danach.

Ja, es ist HAUPTSÄCHLICH ein MP-Spiel. Wegen dem SP kauft man sich ArmA2 nicht. 
Genauso wie man sich eigentlich CoD oder BF nicht wegen dem SP kauft.

Von meiner Seite her, hätten sie den SP auch weglassen können. Ich hätte kein Problem damit.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



stockduck schrieb:


> Bl4ckburn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fängt das wieder an,.... +Facepalm+
> ...


   Hab die Demo zu ArmA 2 gespielt und die leider nicht zuende. Wärend des Tutorials, an der Stelle wo man mit der Panzerfaust auf die Pap-Panzer schießen soll, wurde leider mein Ausbilder vom Waldrand aus erschossen, was mir bis heute noch unerklärlich ist. Somit konnte ich das Tut nicht beenden und Da war mir klar, das ist kein Spiel für mich. Denn wenn das ganze schon so beginnt, mit solch groben Fehlern, werd ich mir den Rest nicht antun. Aber es kommt ja auf den MP an, das weiss ich ja dank euch jetzt.


----------



## TBBPutzer (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Der SP wiegt genau so schwer wie der MP! Sonnt hätten se den beim fertigen Produkt auch weglassen können.


Ich hatte es zwar bereits geschrieben, aber bei Bedarf wiederhole ich es gerne noch einmal:

OA ist der kleine Ableger von VBS2. Das ist eine kommerzielle Ausbildungssoftware für das Militär. Bei einer solchen Ausbildungssoftware gibt es keinen SP, weil diese Software die Kommunikation/Interaktion von militärischen Einheiten in bestimmten Situationen simulieren soll. Das BIS eine kleine Kampagne und ein paar SP Missionen mitgeliefert hat ist eine nette Zugabe zum MP.  Bestenfalls ist das eine Art Tutorial für die OA Spielmechanismen. Mehr nicht. 

Wobei ich mich inzwischen ernsthaft frage, ob BIS den SP Teil in Zukunft nicht wirklich weglassen sollte. Dann hätten "Fachleute" wie R. Horn keine Chance mehr, sich bei ihrer Bewertung ausschließlich auf den SP zu konzentrieren und den Hauptteil des Spiels geflissentlich zu ignorieren.

Das der SP bei einem Spiel genauso schwer wiegt wie der MP, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich darf nochmals an den Test der PCG zu BF2 erinnern. BF2 hatte auch einen SP Teil. Der war allerdings offensichtlich lächerlich. Wenn dieser Teil 50 % der Gesamtbewertung ausgemacht hätte, wäre BF2 wohl kaum auf insgesamt 91 % gekommen. 

Leider stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass es auch der PCG an Objektivität fehlt. Insbesondere komplexe Simulationen (z.B. IL-2 Sturmovik oder DCS Black Shark) als Nischenprodukte für kleiner Zielgruppen werden deutlich schlechter bewertet als Massenware. Auf der anderen Seite werden die durch massive Werbeanzeigen gehypten Massenprodukte (z.B. Dragon Rising) in der Regel sehr gut bewertet.

Immer wieder wird das, was eine Simulation eigentlich auszeichnet - nämlich die Komplexität - als negativ bewertet. Dazu kommen noch Kritikpunkte, die für eine Simulation einfach unpassend sind. Eine nette Hintergrundgeschichte und hübsche Zwischensequenzen braucht bei einer Simulation kein Mensch. 

Wenn ich einen Film sehen will, gehe ich ins Kino ...    

Edit: 

Ich muss doch noch eine Lanze für die PCG brechen. Die GS hat das Spiel ebenfalls getestet. In diesem "Test" wurden u.a. die "kargen Landschaften" als negativer Punkt herausgestellt. Ja was haben diese Schwachmaten denn in einem Wüstenszenario erwartet? Blühende Landschaften?  

An diesem Beispiel kann man sehr schön sehen, dass manche Redaktionen sich nicht entblöden selbst den größen Unfug zu bemühen, um eine negative Bewertung zu rechtfertigen ...


----------



## Blubberkopf (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> stockduck schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab die Demo zu ArmA 2 gespielt und die leider nicht zuende. Wärend des Tutorials, an der Stelle wo man mit der Panzerfaust auf die Pap-Panzer schießen soll, wurde leider mein Ausbilder vom Waldrand aus erschossen, was mir bis heute noch unerklärlich ist. Somit konnte ich das Tut nicht beenden und Da war mir klar, das ist kein Spiel für mich. Denn wenn das ganze schon so beginnt, mit solch groben Fehlern, werd ich mir den Rest nicht antun. Aber es kommt ja auf den MP an, das weiss ich ja dank euch jetzt.


GENAU das ist mir auch passiert. War am Abschießen der Panzer und auf einmal kommen da Soldaten aus dem Dorf und töten mich...in einer TUTORIAL-Mission... Alleine bis ich gerafft hatte, wie man die Javelin-Raketen auswählt, vergingen mindestens 10 Minuten frustreicher Spielzeit. Sowas darf einfach nicht sein und ich frage mich, warum der Bug noch immer enthalten ist.


----------



## TBBPutzer (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



Blubberkopf schrieb:


> Sowas darf einfach nicht sein und ich frage mich, warum der Bug noch immer enthalten ist.


Welcher Bug ist immer noch enthalten? Der Bug mit den 10 Minuten frustrierender Nachdenkzeit? Oder der Bug, dass plötzlich Gegner auf Dich geschossen haben? Abgesehen davon geht es hier um OA. Ist dieser Bug auch in OA enthalten?


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Was mich in solchen Tests immer stört, sind solche Sachen wie, dass es nichts für Einsteiger sei, viel zu kompliziert etc. 
Mit sowas schreckt man doch die Leute ab und sie denken gleich: "Ach das brauch ich gar nicht auszuprobieren, weil das sicher viel zu schwer für mich ist." Und so kommen Leute mit solchen Spielen nicht mal in Kontakt, obwohl es ihnen vielleicht gefallen würde.
Denn so schwer wie immer behauptet wird, sind solche Spiele nicht. Ich hab Spiele wie ArmA 2 oder Morrowind z.B. schon Leuten gezeigt, die vorher noch nie gezockt haben. Die waren davon so begeistert und kamen davon gar nicht mehr los. Wenn jemand nicht den IQ unter eines Sonderschülers hat, dann kann der das ruckzuck lernen.
Selbst das Bedienungsmenü ist, wenn man sich das mal 20-30 Minuten in Ruhe anschaut, gar kein Problem mehr.
Aber bei Tests zu komplexen Spielen heißt es im vorhinein von Testern immer "Für Einsteiger zu schwer, blablablubb!" und so schreckt man Spieler gleich vom Spiel ab, sodass sie es sich nicht mal anschauen.

Außerdem dachte ich immer, ihr testet und wertet die Spiele nach Genres? Warum wird dann ein Spiel wie Arma2 Operation Arrowhead in das Korsett eines Shooters gesteckt?
Bei einem Shooter wie Call of Duty ist Inzenierung, Action sehr wichtig, bei einer Simulation dagegen total hupe.
Da sind andere Sachen wichtig wie, wie ist das Waffen-Handling, werden Rückstoß etc. richtig simuliert? Werden Sachen wie Wind und Entfernung mit einberechnet? Wie steuern sich die Panzer, Fahrzeuge, Flugzeuge etc.?
Wie ist das Truppenverhalten? Gehen sie taktisch vor? Verständigen sie sich dabei? Geben sie sich Rückendeckung?

Im Multiplayer: Welche Spielmodi gibt es? Wird Teamspiel gefördert? Wie funkioniert die Verständigung im Spiel......usw. usw.

Das sind so die Punkte, die ich in einem Simulationstest angehen würde.
Ob die Zwischensequenzen in HD Qualität sind, jeder Grashalm richtig liegt, das ist bei so einem Spiel doch sowas von wurscht.

Was ich einfach sagen möchte, jedes Genre, egal ob Shooter, Taktik-Shooter oder Simulation hat seine Eigenheiten, die man berücksichtigen sollte.
Man vergleicht ja auch kein Tennisspiel mit einem Fussballspiel, nur weil es sich um Sport handelt, und bemängelt dann, dass beim Tennisspiel die Tore fehlen.


----------



## Samsky (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Die Wertung ist etwas übertirben schlecht ausgefallen.Die der Konkurrenz ist etwas Objektiver! 74 müssetn schon drin sein...


----------



## Titan0815 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Ihr Habt eins vergessen RHorn Spielt auch im Clan Battelfield wie soll er dann ein richtigen Strategieshooter bewerten? 

Sorry, solche bewertungen brauchen wir nicht zudem er warscheinlich nur 5 Minuten gespielt hat.


----------



## Bloggen (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Ich bin ein Fan der Serien. Leider habe ich Arma 2A noch nicht gespielt (aber schon bestellt), aber an Hand von vielen Videos und Beschreibungen, finde ich, dass das Spiel schon viele gute Verbesserungen mit sich bringt. Allerdings muss ich auch RHorn zustimmen, dass das Spiel immer noch sehr viele alten Probleme mit sich führt. Ganz abgesehen von KI-Aussetzer, was schon in OFP1 gibt und nur schwer zu beheben ist, nervt mich eher der Funk, der unnatürliche Blocksätzen wiedergibt, was meist die Stimmung versaut. Zwar ist Arma2A etwas besser geworden, aber OFPR hat es schon gezeigt, dass es besser geht (ich möchte hier OFPR nicht loben, da es mich in vielen anderen Punkten sehr enttäscht hat). 

Negativ finde ich bei dieser Bewertung, wie schon oft genannt, dass nichts über Multiplayer und (für mich ganz wichtig) den Editor gesagt wird! Schließlich gehören sie auch zum Spiel und müssen in die Bewertung miteinbezogen werden. Sonst gilt diese Bewertung nur für 1/3 des Spiels und nicht das Ganze.

Zum Editor: Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von Skripten, aber ich kann trotzdem viele interressanten Missionen selbst erstellen. Wenn man Skripten kann, bietet das Spiel noch mehr Möglichkeiten.

Man könnte auch die Community in der Bewertung ansprechen, da sie wirklich eine der größten Pluspunkt des Spiels ist. Schon seit OFP Zeiten, ist die Community unverzichtbar. Arma-Serie hat auch nur bis jetzt überlebt (ja, schon etwas hart gesagt), weil die Community sie immer unterstützt hat. Was man da alles bekommen kann, muss ich, glaube ich, nicht zu erwähnen.

Und über den Preis wurde auch nichts gesagt....


----------



## TBBPutzer (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Die PCG kann mit Simulationen einfach nichts anfangen. Vermutlich weiß man in der Redaktion noch nicht einmal, was eine Simulation eigentlich ist. Deshalb würde eine Flugsimulation zur Pilotenausbildung vermutlich genauso schlecht bewertet wie eine Software zur militärischen Ausbildung von Infanterieeinheiten.

So wie ich die PCG einschätze würden sofort die dicken Handbücher, die fehlende Einsteigerfreundlichkeit  sowie die fehlende Hintergrundstory bemängelt. Vielleicht würde ein weiblicher Redakteur auch noch eine fehlende Lovestory kritisieren ...   

Das sind natürlich alles wichtige Punkte, die eine Simulation unbedingt mitbringen muss, um Gnade vor den kritischen Augen der Redaktion zu finden. Eine Simulation ohne Lovestory ist natürlich echt völlig altbacken und nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Und wenn nicht jeder Einzeller sofort mit der Steuerung klar kommt gibt es natürlich auch sofort dicke Abzüge in der Bewertung ...

Ich höre die Redaktion schon aufkreischen, dass man doch eine "echte" Simulation nicht mit einem Computerspiel vergleichen dürfe. Spiele müssen doch primär Spass machen. Richtig, liebe Redaktion. Die spannende Frage ist aber, WEM sie Spass machen sollen.  

Die Antwort auf diese Frage hängt ganz entscheidend mit der Zielgruppe des Spiels zusammen. Ist die Zielgruppe zufrieden und hat ihren Spass, hat der der Produzent des Spiels offensichtlich alles richtig gemacht. Er hat die Erwartungen seiner Zielgruppe erfüllt. 

Um einen Acker zu pflügen brauche ich einen Traktor und keinen Porsche. Wenn jetzt ein Autotester kommt und mir erklärt, dass mein Traktor aber nicht in 4 Sekunden von 0 auf 100 kommt und auch keine Sportsitze hat, lache ich diesen inkompetenten Deppen aus. Man vergleicht eben keine Äpfel mit Birnen.

Um es auch für Einzeller auf den Punkt zu bringen: Man kann eine Simulation nicht mit den gleichen Maßstäben bewerten wie ein 08/15 Ballerspiel. Selbst dann nicht, wenn der casual Gamer von heute nur noch 08/15 Kost verlangt und alles andere nicht mehr verdauen kann.

Die PCG ist anscheinend gefangen in ihrem eigenen Schubladendenken. Das ist sehr bedauerlich. Eigentlich ist es sogar ein Armutszeugnis für eine Spielezeitschrift..


----------



## mwd222 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja nicht weiter zum Test äußeren, aber ich kann den meisten meiner Vorredner zustimmen. Der Test ist nicht richtig Objektiv. Es kann einfach daran liegen, das einfach zuwenig Simulationen von Spielezeitschriften (vorallem Deutsche) getestet werden. Mag sein das die Tester keine Ahnung haben, das es sowas gibt; oder es ist ihnen einfach zu schwer, ein 400 seitiges Handbuch zu lesen und zu verstehen; oder sie haben in der Redaktion einfach nicht das richtige Equipment (Joystick, Pedalen, TrackIR or FreeTrack, etc. pp.) um eine Simulation zu test. Natürlich kann man mit der Tastatur ein Flugzeug fliegen, aber ich fahre auch kein Auto mit der Tastatur. Diese fordert natürlich Einarbeitungszeit. Und das sprengt dann, vieleicht, den Zeitrahmen für einen Test.
Simulatorenfans nehmen das inkauf, ein 400 seitiges Handbuch zu lesen bzw. es beim Spiel neben dem PC aufgeschlagen zulassen. Kaufen sich Zusatzgeräte von MFD's, Joystick, TrackIR und bauen sich damit ganze Cockpits von Flugzeugen/Heli's nach - das mag für einige verrückt sein. Aber es lässt einen tiefer in die Simulation eintauchen.
Und dann legt man solche Spiel auch nicht nach 10-20 Stunden zur Seite, sondern beschäftigt sich auch noch nach einem Jahr (und länger) damit.
Casual Gamer haben bei solchen Spiele naturgemäß schwer, aber nicht jeder Leser eures Magazin/Webseite ist ein Gelegenheitsspieler (schon allein wenn man sich die heutigen Preise von Neuerscheinungen anschaut) und diese von Anfang an zu vergraulen ist schon nicht schön. Es gibt schließlich Demo`s zum Test solcher Spiele! Ich persönlich kaufe nur noch sehr selten ein Spiel, das ich nicht vorher mit Hilfe einer Demo gespielen habe.*
*
Natürlich hat ArmA2 & ArmA2A einige Bugs, aber der Support von BIS ist schon fast einzigartig in dieser Branche (direkter Vergleich: Codemaster mit Dragon Rising --> Support nach ca. 6 Monate eingestellt). 
Es gibt Mod-Tools von BIS mit denen man/frau von einfachen Mission bis hin zu neuen Karten, Waffen, Fahrzeugen etc.. erstellen kann. Es gibt Dedizierte Server, die im LAN und Internet funtionieren und selbst betrieben werden dürfen (nennt mir ein neues Spiel (von den kommenden "Blockbustern") das sowas heute noch hat). Man kann einen Server mit mehr als 100 Spielern erstellen - auch das ist heute bei nur sehr wenigen Spiele möglich.

Zusammenfassend gesagt: ArmA 2/OA ist nicht perfekt und es gibt eine Menge für BIS zu tun, aber (leider) gibt es keine Konkurenz dazu (außer vieleicht die Vorgänger). Somit ist ein Test der ArmA IIA mit Shootern wie BFBC2 oder ähnlichen vergleicht nicht ganz geschickt.

PCG überlegt doch mal, ob ihr eure Kriterien für solche Spiele überarbeitet!


----------



## stockduck (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



mwd222 schrieb:


> Text+
> 
> PCG überlegt doch mal, ob ihr eure Kriterien für solche Spiele überarbeitet!


Schön geschrieben. Und der gleichen Meinung bin ich auch.


----------



## milkris (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Ich bin nun 28 jahre alt und die Arma 2 und OA sind der einnzige Grund warum ich täglich noch die Maus in die Hand nehme! Ich kann mich einfach nicht mehr mit den Anspruchslosen gamplay eines CoD´s anfreunden. Da hat sich seit 2001 auch nix geändert, außer das Szenario! 
Auch die Bewertungen anderer Mags sind nur lächerlich! Stichwort "karge Landschaften" von der GS. Wenn man die scheußlichen Vehicle eines MW2 und dessen Schlauchlevel-design (inkl. total verwaschener Texturen und Low-Poly.), frage ich mich warum dieses 90% bei der Grafik abstauben kann???!!!!

Als Redaktor sollte man doch unvoreingenommen Journallismus betreiben und man MUSS über den Tellerrand schauen!!! Was muss eine KI in Arma 2 alles können und was die eines CoD?? CoD KI = laufen und in Deckung gehen (auf vordefinierten Pfaden und gescriptet) + Schießen. Arma 2 KI = ungescriptet, fahren, laufen, fliegen in einer rießigen, offenen Spielwelt, KI hat verschiedene Kampfmodis, KI kommuniziert im Team, KI kann den Spieler kommandieren und umgekehrt und und und....

Zur Grafik kann man auch nur sagen, dass es nicht vergleichbares gibt! Es gibt kein Spiel/Simulation, welches Flug- und Fahrzeuge annähernd liebevoll abbildet! Auch das design der Waffen ist unvergleichbar! Die Waffen eines CoD sehen auch wie Paintball Replicas! lächerlich! Arma 2 hat einen dynamischen Tag- Nachtwechsel, Gezeitensimulation, Realistisches Sternenbild (je nach Datum und Uhrzeit korrekter Stand der Sternbilder und des Mondes inkl. korrekter aussleuchtun der Landschaft), bis zu 10km Sichtweite (wobei utophisch, wenn mann nicht grad den Deep Blue anzapft), aber mit ca. 3-4km gut Spielbat und sieht verdammt gut und RIESIG aus.

In Arma 2 hat man ein echtes "Körpergefühl", da einer Simuliert wird! Kann meinen Kopf unabhängig vom Körper bewegen und mir quasi "den Arsch kratzen"!

Ballistik kennen Spiele wie CoD oder BF nicht! Das macht Arma 2 ebenfalls einzigartig!! 

Und was ist mit dem Umfang von Arma 2 OA? der wurde nicht einmal im Test erwähnt!!!
300 Fahr- und Flugzeuge, 150 Waffensysteme, verschiedene Munitionsarten (Leuchtspur, Sprengbrand, und Panzerbrechend).

Auch der Multiplayer wurde kaum erwähnt!

Und kein Wort über den grandiosen und einzigartigen Editor! Es ist einfach genial sich mit seinen Kumpels auf ein Bier und ein paar Partien Arma 2 zu treffen. Hier lässt sich in ca. 10min eine einfaches, jedoch beliebiges Szenario darstellen, oder auch komplexere Missionen, nach realem oder Filmvorbild (z.B. Bravo Two Zero, Black Hawk Down, Behind Enemy Lines etc.).

Das waren glaub ich nur 5% der Arma 2 feutures die zu nennen sind, aber jetzt mag ich nicht mehr!

Fakt ist, Arma 2 wird von den "Mainstreamgame-Redakteuren" in der Luft zerrissen!

SCHADE!!


----------



## TBBPutzer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



milkris schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Umfang von Arma 2 OA? der wurde nicht einmal im Test erwähnt!!!
> 300 Fahr- und Flugzeuge, 150 Waffensysteme, verschiedene Munitionsarten (Leuchtspur, Sprengbrand, und Panzerbrechend).


Wieder einmal muss ich die PCG vor völlig ungerechtfertigten Fanboy-Angriffen in Schutz nehmen. Der der von Dir beschriebene Umfang wurde im Test sehr wohl positiv bei der Bewertung berücksichtig. 

Zitat aus dem Test: *Solider Umfang für ein Add-on
*
Man kann sich jetzt allerdings fragen, was genau die PCG unter "solide" versteht. Ich persönlich würde das mit "ganz ordentlicher Umfang" übersetzen. Also entspricht auch der Umfang in etwa den vergebenen 69 %. Andere Spiele bzw. Addons machen es offenbar auch vom Umfang und Preis- Leistungsverhältnis her besser als OA ...     

Das hier z.B.:  Dragon Age - Awakening. Dieses Addon bringt unglaublich viele Verbesserungen zum Hauptspiel und hat zudem eine imposante Spieldauer von 17 Stunden. Damit hat es zu Recht 87 % bekommen. So müssen gute Addons aussehen ...


----------



## milkris (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Das sollte sicherlich kein Fanboyangriff sein! 
das mit dem "soliden Umfang für ein Addon" ist einfach lächerlich bewertet! Welches Addosn oder gar Vollpreisprodukt bietet annähernden Umfang?! KEINS!!!

Und das zeigt einfach, dass so genannte Fachleute Arma 2 (bzw. BIS) keine gute Bewertung des Produktes einräumen wollen und/oder können!


----------



## milkris (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass bei solchen Tests (do so ausfallen) Duck gemacht werden muss! Denn sonst verlieren wir wieder ein außergewöhnliches Game bzw. ein  Genre! Die "Fachzeitschriften" haben dies schon einmal getan! Stichwort Flugsimulationen!! Hier ist ein ganzes Gerne ausgerottet worden, weil ja die Arcarde-games so viel mehr Spass machen! Es gibt keine alternative zu Arma!! 

Worin unterscheiden sich den die ganzen CoDßs, MoH`s und BF´s noch???


----------



## Flo66R6 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Ich kann meinen Vorpostern nur recht geben. Was BIS mit ArmA2 und Operation Arrowhead geschaffen hat ist absolut einmalig. Es ist bestimmt nicht in jeglicher hinsicht perfekt, allerdings ist das bei einem derartig gigantisch komplexen stück Software wohl auch nahezu unmöglich.

Außerdem bin ich trotz der zugegebener maßen teils ziemlich nervigen KI Bugs und wegfindungsschwierigkeiten der Überzeugung, das es in keiner einzigen kommerziellen Unterhaltungssoftware eine auch nur annähernd so gute künstliche intelligenz wie in ArmA 2 gibt. Was die KI dort leistet ist wirklich beeindruckend.

Unglaublich finde ich auch die Detailverliebtheit von ArmA 2. Gerade die Waffen sind extrem detailverliebt in's Spiel übertragen. Ich habe in der Waffenkammer oder in diversen Test Scenarien schon oft einfach irgendwo herumgestanden und die vielen Details minutenlang aus allen erdenklichen Blickwinkeln angeglotzt  

Ich meine in welchem anderen "Spiel" kann man zum Beispiel sehen, wie viele Schuss Munition sich noch im Magazin befinden indem man einfach seitlich auf das transparente Magazin schaut? 

Wie auch immer, es ist und bleibt eben eine Simulation und kein Spiel für den schnellen Schuss. Um mit dem Teil spaß zu haben braucht es seine Zeit und meiner Meinung nach auch Kumpels mit denen man zusammen zocken kann. Ich bereue jedenfalls keinen einzigen Cent den ich für ArmA 2 und jetzt auch Operation Arrowhead ausgegeben habe. 

Für ein bischen Fraggen spiele ich sehr gerne BFBC2, für die langsame Pace und ein intensives Spielgefühl spiele ich ArmA2. Beides macht mir richtig Spaß - nur eben auf zwei völlig verschiedenen Ebenen.

Grüße,
Flo

Edit: Was mir gerade noch im Fazit zum Test aufgefallen ist: Robert (wenn ich du sagen darf), du bist der Ansicht, dass die Serie auf der Stelle tritt - Hmm, BIS hat die allerbesten Voraussetzungen dafür geschaffen, dass eben genau das nicht passiert. Dank der umfangreichen Mod- und Entwicklertools sowie dem integrierten Editior und dank der schon fast "kranken" Community (im positiven Sinne), ist das dass letzte was passiert. Man muss sich nur mal den Ace Mod installieren, 2 Wochen warten und den SixUpdater danach noch einmal anwerfen. Was da innerhalb einer derartig kurzen Zeit an Updates und neuen Features dazukommt ist wahnsinn. Man könnte meinen die Modder die dafür verantwortlich sind, machen das hauptberuflich oder haben einfach nichts anderes zu tun. Und Ace ist nur eines der vielen Mod Projekte für die ArmA Serie, wenn sicher auch eines der ambitioniertesten.

Das ist zwar keine direkte Leistung von BIS, jedoch haben sie die Voraussetzungen geschaffen, da das ganze ja schon fast in Richtung OpenSource geht


----------



## TBBPutzer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



milkris schrieb:


> Das sollte sicherlich kein Fanboyangriff sein!


Weiß ich doch. Vielleicht hätte ich meinen Post deutlich als Sarkasmus kennzeichnen sollen ...


----------



## kornhill (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Der Test liest sich wie für ein Strategiespiel. Habe bis zum Schluss nicht wirklich begriffen das es sich um einen Shooter handelt. Dafür das das Addon anscheinend alleine läuft, waren die Infos für potenzielle Neueinsteiger, quasi gleich null. 

Aber durch die Comments habe ich massig erfahren über das Game. Danke dafür. Hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr interessant an.


----------



## unti-t (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



kornhill schrieb:


> Der Test liest sich wie für ein Strategiespiel. Habe bis zum Schluss nicht wirklich begriffen das es sich um einen Shooter handelt. Dafür das das Addon anscheinend alleine läuft, waren die Infos für potenzielle Neueinsteiger, quasi gleich null.
> 
> Aber durch die Comments habe ich massig erfahren über das Game. Danke dafür. Hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr interessant an.


   Für all jene die sich mehr für das Game interessieren hier ein paar Links, denn auf PCG siehts recht dürftig aus:
www.arma2.com/ 

www.armaholic.com/   ->sieht euch hier mal um dann könnt ihr das Ausmaß der Community erkennen und was mit dem Spiel alles möglich ist

www.bistudio.com/simulations.html  Wenn mir jemand ein weiteres Game zeigt, welch solche Features beinhaltet wie das Video zeigt dem zahl ich mal eins ^^. Ist zwar VBS2 aber die davon was verstehen wissen was ich meine...
Wobei noch gesagt werden muss, dass VBS2 mit der alten Arma engine leuft.


----------



## Sgt-Pain (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Solch ein inkompetenter Test zeigt  doch nur das PC Games es nicht mehr Wert ist als Ratgeber in Sachen Spiele zu fungieren.
Ich für meinen teil bilde mir Meine eigene Meinung, wenn ich seh wie sie schlechte Spiele künstlich hoch bewerten und gute absichtlich schlecht.

Ich werd mir bestimmt nie wieder ne PC Games kaufen, wozu auch....
Hoffe einigen anderen wird das auch klar. Wer scheisse baut gehört bestraft und darf nicht unterstützt werden.


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Zum Test brauche ich nichts zu sagen, das ist eben eine Frage der Herangehensweise. Grob überspitzt: Wer COD will sieht es ähnlich, wer kein COD will liest eh andere Tests 



RHorn schrieb:


> Ich betonte gerne, dass ich seit OFP jedes Spiel der Serie gespielt habe und ein großer Fan bin/war. Ich weiß durchaus, dass diese Art der Steuerung "dazu" gehört. Akzeptieren muss ich es dennoch nicht, vorallem, wenn es heutzutage Lösungen dafür gibt, die Entwickler aber schlicht auf ihrem alten Konzept fethalten und sich selbst damit Chancen verbauen.


Den Teil finde ich immer wieder gut. Wie genau wäre die Steuerung denn zu verbessern? Ich hätte da schon zwei Vorschläge:
- Ein tolles Kreismenu das mir die Möglichkeit der Bewegung nimmt und mindestens 3 Ebenen braucht um nur die Hälfte der Befehle unterzukriegen
- Lehnen und Hinlegen entfernen, 3 Tasten gespart

Ja, ein großer Teil der Tastatur ist belegt. Aber die Hälfte davon braucht man nicht und viele der Funktionen sind redundant, außerdem ist quasi alles so belegbar wie man möchte. Aber es gibt eben noch viele weitere Möglichkeiten (und es kommen noch eigene per Skript/Addon dazu) und ohne diese zu entfernen kann man es glaube ich kaum besser machen. Ansonsten haben wir doch wieder einen Nachfolger der nicht nur Neues dazu bringt sondern alte Features entfernt, so wie es heute oft genug zu sehen ist.


----------



## MikeMailmann (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Ich hasse diese Tests ….  

Als Spieler älteren Semesters (43) habe ich natürlich sehr viel schon ausprobiert, vieles war gut noch mehr mist. 
Bei den großen Straregiesimulationen bin ich dann aber hängen geblieben.
Irgendwann auch bei ArmA. 
Sicherlich gibt es eine große und lange Eingewöhnungszeit, aber ich will meine Birne einsetzen und nicht stupide mit möglichst vielen frags ballernd durch die Gegend rennen.

Das ging früher bei Il2 und heute nur noch bei der ArmA reihe.
Hr. Horn und das PCG Team disqualifiziert sich mit ihren aussagen und der Punktebewertung in diesem test weil sie persönlich lieber casual bevorzugen (die sind ja alle noch jung) alles muss toll Inziniert sein und das hat mit Objektivität leider nichts zu tun.

Also mein persönliches Fazit: OA ist ein super Standalone addon dessen preis und gegenwert seinesgleichen sucht. Ich kann nur jedem der 22€ übrig hat raten probiert es aus lasst euch darauf ein und gebt nicht so schnell auf.
Geht online bald habt ihr euren lieblingsserver gefunden und werdet das ein oder andere Mal sprachlos sein. 
Jeder der schon mal eine Nacht Online mit Evolution Mod verbracht hat der weis was ich meine. Als beweis auf Youtube sind unzählige Videos von Multiplayer Gefechten die weder geschnitten oder sonst wie bearbeitet sind.

Die comunity ist einzigartig alleine die schiere Anzahl der Mods ….

Ach wist ihr was eben wird mir klar das das der Grund ist warum es diese reihe noch lange geben wird.




(An alle die es trotz des Testberichts versuchen mein Nickname Online ist M@tt (GER) vielleicht trifft man sich.)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen. Michael


----------



## Mahoo (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

BIS Sachen werden bei mir installiert und bleiben auch auf dem Rechner. Was ich von anderen Spielen nicht gerade behaupten kann. Den SP habe ich nur bei Cold War Crises, Red Hammer und Resistance durch gezockt. Bei ArmA, ArmA2 habe ich den noch nicht mal versucht an zu speilen, weil ich den eigentlich für nicht notwendig halte.

Mir persönlich gefällt es besser, bei einer Mission ne halbe Stunde mit Mitspieler zu planen wie wir die Mission schaffen (auch Briefing genannt), als Wild in der Gegend rum zu laufen und ein Magazin nach dem anderen zu verschießen.

Wir erstellen unsere Mission alle selbst und diese sind sehr schwer. Dafür gibt es die meisten nicht noch mal auf einem anderen Server. Und das machen fast alle ArmA2 Clans. Alle Missionen sind sehr gut durchdacht und erschweren dem Spieler alleine vorzugehen. 

ich finde es sehr gelungen und werde es weiter zocken!


----------



## Mockai77 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Oh mann hört euch die Fanboys an - so ein Kindergarten ..   

Ich denke mal ne 75er Wetung hätte es auch getan. 

In vielen belange hat der tester doch recht. Arma ist völlig hinder der Zeit her, ein grafisch aufgemotzes OPF mehr aber auch nicht. Selbst Die Story von Arma 1+2 (incl. Addons) kann Coldwar Crysis nich annähernd das wasser reichen. 

Ich habe in den Letzten Tagen auch gemerkt daß es immernoch altbekannte Fehler aus OPF gibt, zb. ist die Fahrzeug-KI einfach nur grauenvoll. Auch die Team KI zu befehligen ist ein Albtraum. Da Hackt man 2 min. auf den Tasten 0-9 rum bis die Gruppe mal das macht was man will. Da hätte ich mir doch mehr innovation gewünnscht zb. ein Kreismenü wie es damals bei Raven Shield gab. 

Ich teile die meinung der Testers, wenn es in Arma3 nicht einen gewaltigen schritt nach vorne gibt, wirds ein trauriges ende von BiS.


----------



## TBBPutzer (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



Mockai77 schrieb:


> Oh mann hört euch die Fanboys an - so ein Kindergarten ..


Kindergarten ... Ich fühle mich geschmeichelt. In meinem Alter hört man solche Komplimente nicht mehr so oft ...   



Mockai77 schrieb:


> In vielen belange hat der tester doch recht. Arma ist völlig hinder der Zeit her, ein grafisch aufgemotzes OPF mehr aber auch nicht.


Na da bin ich aber jetzt gespannt. In welchen Bereichen hinkt OA hinter der Zeit her? Vielleicht hast du die Güte, das mal etwas konkreter zu benennen.



Mockai77 schrieb:


> Selbst Die Story von Arma 1+2 (incl. Addons) kann Coldwar Crysis nich annähernd das wasser reichen.


Ja nee, is klar. Die Story taugt nix ... Mir persönlich gefällt sie. So what? Abgesehen davon ist eine Story für eine Simulation ungefähr so notwendig wie ein fünftes Rad am Auto. Wenn Du eine gute Story willst gehst Du besser ins Kino oder liest ein gutes Buch. Ansonsten würde ich Dir Rollenspiele empfehlen. Da macht eine gute Story Sinn.



Mockai77 schrieb:


> Ich habe in den Letzten Tagen auch gemerkt daß es immernoch altbekannte Fehler aus OPF gibt, zb. ist die Fahrzeug-KI einfach nur grauenvoll. Auch die Team KI zu befehligen ist ein Albtraum. Da Hackt man 2 min. auf den Tasten 0-9 rum bis die Gruppe mal das macht was man will. Da hätte ich mir doch mehr innovation gewünnscht zb. ein Kreismenü wie es damals bei Raven Shield gab.


Ich merke schon, Du hast den "Test" gelesen. Das war eine sehr schöne Zusammenfassung ... OA hast Du vermutlich noch nicht gespielt. 

Bei mir macht die KI auch in Fahrzeugen in der Regel genau das, was ich möchte. Das liegt eventuell daran, dass ich der KI z.B. die richtige Formation für eine Kolonnenfahrt und die richtigen Wegpunkte gebe ...

Ein Kreismenue wäre natürlich toll. Darf ich fragen wie Du die ganzen Befehle für Deine Einheiten auf das Kreinmenue bekommst und dabei trotzdem auf dem Monitor noch etwas vom Spiel sehen kannst? Hast Du schon mal etwas von den "Kontextbefehlen" mittels Space Taste gehört? Vermutlich nicht ...



Mockai77 schrieb:


> Ich teile die meinung der Testers, wenn es in Arma3 nicht einen gewaltigen schritt nach vorne gibt, wirds ein trauriges ende von BiS.


Wer hätte das gedacht. Nochmals die Frage an Dich: Wie soll dieser "gewaltige Schritt nach vorne" konkret aussehen? Ein trauriges Ende von BIS sehe ich nur dann, wenn BIS den gleichen massenkonformen und völlig belanglosen Schrott wie EA, Codemasters oder Ubisoft produziert. 

Den 25. BF, CoD oder MW Clone braucht diese Welt echt nicht mehr ...


----------



## MikeMailmann (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



TBBPutzer schrieb:


> Mockai77 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oh mann hört euch die Fanboys an - so ein Kindergarten ..
> ...


----------



## chaos777 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

falls jemand interessiert


http://forums.bistudio.com/showthread.php?t=81060&page=44

Ein Arma-Launcher ist immer gut


----------



## Oligova (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Kann Mahoo nur beipflichten.

Das Spiel entwickelt seine Stärken vor allem durch die Möglichkeit Missionen und Addons nach eigenem Gust zu entwickeln und diese dann im Multiplayer mit anderen zu speielen. Die meißtenn Spieler legen hier Wert auf spielbare Realitätsnähe und die ist nunmal schwierig zu erreichen (siehe Falcon/Lead Pursuit/DCS Black Shark usw.)

Schade das diese Aspekte in der Besprechung gar nich erwähnt werden.


----------



## Titan0815 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



Mockai77 schrieb:


> Oh mann hört euch die Fanboys an - so ein Kindergarten ..
> 
> Ich denke mal ne 75er Wetung hätte es auch getan.
> 
> ...



Wieder der KEINE  AHNUNG hat Coldwar Crysis ist ein SHOOTER auf max. mal 1km mal 1km das spiele ich auch, wenn ich nur KILLEN möchte. Den Kommentar ist so was von daneben Spiele mal lieber LEGO das ist anspruchsvoller  und lass uns Erwachsenen hier gescheit DISKUTIEREN


----------



## Titan0815 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

ARMA2 bietet so viel wie kein anderes Game oder wisst ihr das es Leute gibt die eine Map Tage durch Spielen?

Autor: tom.v 

Wenn ihr an so einem freien RPG Gameplay interessiert seid, dann solltet ihr Chernarus Life probieren, es ist ein Rollenspiel Mod, der auf dem Kriegssimulation Game Arma 2 basiert. Man wählt eine Seite, Cop oder Zivilist und taucht in die Spielwelt ein. Für Anfänger ist es etwas mühsam in das Spiel reinzukommen, man hat einen nicht wirklich ausführlichen Guide, den man unbedingt lesen sollte, und lernt erst das Spiel wirklich durch Erfahrung kennen, ist man aber einmal drin, macht es unglaublich Spass. Nahezu nichts im Spiel ist gescriptet oder computergesteuert, jeder Mensch, den du siehst, jedes Auto was vorbeifährt, ist ein realer Mensch aus dem Netz. Das Spiel ist sehr realistisch, für alle die schon einmal Operation Flashpoint gespielt haben, kennen das, man ist z.B schon nach wenigen Treffern tot, man kann nicht mehr richtig gehen, wenn man z.B ins Bein getroffen wurde, Fahrzeuge sind wie in echt schnell beschädigt und brauchen Sprit. Der Mod ist ziemlich komplex, man kann Waffen, Gegenstände oder Geld in Fahrzeugen verstecken, man hat einen Fahrzeugschlüssel um das Auto abzuschließen (den man auch weitergeben kann), damit es nicht geklaut wird, man braucht Nahrung, sonst verhungert man, lässt man ein Auto in der weiten Welt liegen oder versteckt iwo einen Gegendstand, ist es auch noch nach Stunden da. 

Man kann sehr viel machen, es gibt keine gezielten Missionen, es geht darum Geld zu verdienden, wie du es machst, ist dir überlassen. Es gibt den legalen sicheren Weg, wo man z.B Taxifahrer, Fisher oder Bauer ist, oder man wird illegal und ist z.b Autodieb, Bankräuber, Terrorist, Drogendealer, Wahlfischer, es ist deutlich riskanter, da man immer aufpassen muss nicht von den Bullen geschnappt zu werden, die in der Stadt ständig Patrouille fahren, so macht man aber auch deutlich schneller Geld. Mit dem Geld kann man sich z.b bessere Autos, Waffen, Helis oder Häuser kaufen, wenn man genug Geld hat, kann man eine Gang gründen, Mitglieder rekrutieren und gegen andere Gangs kämpfen. 

Das Spiel bringt ein ganz neues Spielgefühl, man hat z.b einen unglaublichen Adrenalin-Kick, wenn man mit paar Leuten in eine Bank reinplatzt und sie überfallen will, man weiss jeden Moment kann ein Cop reinkommen und dich erschießen und festnehmen, ahja man kann bis zu 25min im Gefängnis sitzen, wenn man geschnappt wird, kommt darauf an was man angestellt hat, man kann sogar daraus ausbrechen. Ich hatte schon sehr coole Verfolgsjagden mit der Polizei, bin alleine Nachts durch tiefe wälder geflohen und habe mich in verlassenen Häusern versteckt, in ner Gruppe macht es noch mehr spass, man erlebt immer etwas anderes. 

Ich bin sehr fasziniert von dem Game, so ein Spiel in der Art hab ich mir immer schonmal gewünscht, der Mod ist ein gutes Beispiel, wie so ein freies Internetbasiertes Spiel aussehen kann. Ich denke solche Spiele sind die Zukunft, keine vorgefertigten Missionen, keine vorgefertigte Story, sondern wie auch im echten Leben, entscheidet der reine Zufall was dier passiert, was du erlebst. Es gibt eine offene Welt mit Möglichkeiten, und du bist mittendrin, und weisst nie was dir als nächstes passiert. 

Der Mod ist aber auch nicht Perfekt und man wünscht sich oft, dass bestimmte Sachen besser umgesetzt sind, das liegt aber auch oft an der Arma 2 Engine. So lagt das spiel ab und zu, was man vor allem bei den Fahrzeugen merkt. Die Steuerung der Fahrzeuge ist etwas hakelig, man braucht was Zeit bis man sich reingearbeitet hat, man macht oft Unfälle, nur weil das Auto sehr eigenartig reagiert, hat man ein Repair Kit dabei ist das Auto allerdings wieder schnell repariert. Die Gestaltung der Landschaft ist beeindruckend, so sieht man ultrahochauflösende Texturen und Modelle, hat eine unglaublich weite Sicht, die Spielwelt ist extrem Groß, sie ist mit Liebe zum Detail gestaltet und sieht sehr realistisch aus, sie hat tiefe schöne Wälder, viele kleine Dörfer und richtige Städte mit Banken und Geschäften, Vorbild für die Welt war Tsechien, wo die Entwickler Bohemia Interactive herkommen. Für den Mod wurde aber nur ein Teil diser enormen Spielwelt genommen, der dennoch ziemlich groß ist, er reicht für die ca 50 Spieler, die auf einem Server spielen. Die Spielwelt wirkt aber leider auch etwas Leblos und sterril, manche Animationen sind nicht wirklich flüssig und sehen unrealistisch aus, so wirken die Charaktere eher wie steife Holzpuppen. Allgemein wirkt die Engine etwas unausgearbeitet und unpoliert und hat nicht immer nur schöne Seiten. 

Ich würde mir wünschen BIS, die Entwickler, die für die Kriegsimulation Arma 2 verantwortlich sind, würden sich mit den Mod entwicklern zusammensetzen, um dieses Spielprinzip weiter offiziell auszuarbeiten. Der Mod ist eine gelungene Abwechslung und für jeden, der den Mainstream mit seinen flachen Action ausgerichteten, arcadeartigen Titeln satt hat und sich auf was neues einlassen will und es zeigt, wie spassig so ein Prinzip einer Freien Internetbasierten Spielewelt sein kann. 

Amatuer Videos vom Mod: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gR9yGtupZN8 


Hier bis 1min vorspulen. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xpjg_XV_pJo


----------



## MikeMailmann (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



Titan0815 schrieb:


> ARMA2 bietet so viel wie kein anderes Game oder wisst ihr das es Leute gibt die eine Map Tage durch Spielen?
> 
> Autor: tom.v
> 
> ...


 Geile Videos Niko Belic lässt grüssen  

Aber stimmt habe ich auch schon stunden mit verbracht echt genial.

Gestern nacht war ich 6 stunden auf dem Jägerbatalionserver im Squad in Takistan unterwegs.
Taktik, action und Teamplay vom allerfeinsten....
Wie lange braucht man nochmal für den SP part bei COD MW2 ..... 5 stunden ?


----------



## Mockai77 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



Titan0815 schrieb:


> Wieder der KEINE  AHNUNG hat Coldwar Crysis ist ein SHOOTER auf max. mal 1km mal 1km das spiele ich auch, wenn ich nur KILLEN möchte. Den Kommentar ist so was von daneben Spiele mal lieber LEGO das ist anspruchsvoller  und lass uns Erwachsenen hier gescheit DISKUTIEREN



LOL du NooB. 

Weißt ja nicht mal was Cold War Crysis ist. 
Da gabs 3 Inseln. Everon Novgorod und Malden so weit ich weiß sind das weit mehr als 1x1 Km.

Geh wieder dein tolles Arma 2 spielen du depp...


----------



## milkris (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



Mockai77 schrieb:


> Titan0815 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wieder der KEINE  AHNUNG hat Coldwar Crysis ist ein SHOOTER auf max. mal 1km mal 1km das spiele ich auch, wenn ich nur KILLEN möchte. Den Kommentar ist so was von daneben Spiele mal lieber LEGO das ist anspruchsvoller  und lass uns Erwachsenen hier gescheit DISKUTIEREN
> ...


1. Cold War Crisis! nicht Crysis!!!

2. Everon, KOLGUJEV, Malden und Desert Island - später mit Addon Resistance auch noch Nogova


----------



## Titan0815 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

@Mockai77 , sagte doch hast keine Ahnung im übrigen war es OFP und ich dachte eben wie du auch geschriebe hast an Cyrisis und das ist eben nur 1x1 km die maps 

DU NOOB


----------



## unimatrix (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Mal abgesehen vom restlichen Test, der, gelinde und mit viel Liebe gesagt, 20% des Umfangs beschreibt, oder bewertet, ist es genau die folgende Passage die zeigt, in welchem Bereich der "Tester" eigentlich zu Hause ist und welche fachliche Kompetenz dahintersteckt:

"Trotz einiger Verbesserungen hinkt Arma 2: Operation Arrowhead jedem modernen Shooter hinterher. Selbst wenn die Serie, die in der Tat in ihrer Art einzigartig ist, für sich den Titel der Militärsimulation beansprucht, ist dies kein Grund, Trends und Einflüsse anderer Spiele komplett zu ignorieren."

Welchem "modernen" Shooter hinkt es denn hinterher? Die Trends aktueller Shooter? Kein Wiederverkaufen möglich? Keine Modding-Suiten? Keine SDKs? Keine dedicated Server? Übermässiger Shadereinsatz um den Port schlechter Texturen zu verschleiern? Online-Zwang? Dümmlicher MP und 4-5h Effektfeuerwerk in der Kampagne mit anschließendem "Luft-raus!" im SP? Ausser gesprochenen Blasen gibt es kein Beispiel, kein Vergleichskriterium in Form und Technik sondern schlichtes Bla-Bla. Es sind Thesen die der Tester aufstellt, die weder greifbar sind, noch durch Argumente gestützt werden. Insofern lese ich mir jetzt mal 2 Punkte für die Allgemeinheit aus den aktuellen und vergangenen Tests von BIS-Spielen heraus (mit Start OFP:CWC):

1. Clumsy Steuerung als Kritikpunkt:

Es gibt einen technisch relevanten Unterschied ob die Kamera frei im Raum schwebt, oder an einem exisitierenden 3D-Objekt, das Animationen abspielen muss, gebunden ist. Welcher Shooter bietet einen tatsächlich virtuellen Körper?! Wenn ich bei BFBC2 oder MW(1/2) auf den Boden blicke, sehe ich nichts. Die Waffen und Arme kleben an der Kamera, für jede Waffe wurde eine Waffenhaltung modelliert. Wenn ich (seit 2001 OFP) in Arma an "mir" herumschaue stelle ich fest, dass die Haltung der Waffe hier nur generisch modelliert worden ist, damit die Modder nicht noch Grippoints definieren müssen, die sich auf Waffen- und Personenmodelle, sowie Lenkräder und Steuerknüppel beziehen. O(n) Anyone? 

Ich habe in BIS-Spielen einen "Körper" den ich "Freeview-mässig" betrachten kann. Tolles Feature, hat sich komischerweise nicht in anderen Shootern durchgesetzt. Ich bin froh, dass BIS sich hier nicht anpasst und die Immersion dank TrackIR und Freetrack (aber auch Alt-Kombo) beibehält. In jedem "modernen" Shooter kollidiert eine primitive Bouding Box mit der Umwelt, bei einer kompletten Spielfigur die im Raum existiert, kollidieren Subobjekte -> Mehraufwand bei der Berechnung.

2. Landschaften sind nicht so toll:

Der Unterschied zwischen Binärbäumen und QuadTrees/Octrees scheint nicht bekannt zu sein. Während die "modernen" Shooter alle nicht in der Lage sind aus dynamischen Heightmaps Landschaften zu modellieren, bieten sie vorgefertigte Modelle die komplett aus einem 3D-Modellierungstool kommen. Problem: Datenlast. Vorteil: Überhänge und Höhlen sind möglich, die man mit Heightmaps nicht so einfach realisieren kann. Dafür aber ist man mit Heightmaps extrem flexibel, hat die derzeit modernsten LOD-Algorithmen am Wickel und kann extrem große Landschaften zaubern.

Das ist jetzt nur ein Anriss dessen, was hinter den Kulissen läuft. Und wenn man wenigsten ein Pü an Ahnung hätte und sich nicht nur auf die Präsentation versteifen würde, würden auch nicht solch oberflächliche Tests dabei herauskommen. Natürlich reichte es trotzdem nicht für 90%.

Es wäre mal Zeit zu überdenken, warum so viele Hersteller auf dedicated Server verzichten, oder "moderne" Bewegungseinschränkungen machen (kein Hinlegen, kein Lean), und Moddingstools gar nicht mehr herausgeben. Verwundert es nicht ein bischen, dass BIS hier blank zieht und bis auf Hartverdrahtetes in der Engine alles an Veränderungen zulässt, was technisch möglich ist?! Der Begriff Sandbox scheint erfolgreich von Crytek besetzt und limitiert zu sein. Mag es sein, dass Dynamik nicht mehr bei den Herstellern gewünscht ist? Winkt das schnelle Geld eher?

Dynamik hat immer den Nachteil, dass bestimmte Faktoren nur generisch präsentiert werden können. Das fängt bei der Waffenhaltung an geht über die Rendertechnologie für virtuelle Welten zur Physik, die dynamisch tausende Einheiten berechnen muss, zieht sich weiter über das Interface das komplexe Befehle abarbeiten muss und endet irgendwann bei der KI, die von "Intelligenzreglern und CPU-Kraft" abhängt und daher auf jeder Kiste unterschiedlich läuft, sofern nicht ein Server die Vorgaben für alle Clients übernimmt. Auf all das verzichten lineare Spiele, die zwar überall "passend" wirken, dass aber auch nur hinbekommen, weil sie auf ein festes Ziel hin programmiert/designt worden sind.

Bei aller Verteidigung gibt es Mängel die ohne Frage stören und vor allem schon seit OFP ihr Dasein fristen. Nichtsdestotrotz ist auch dieser Test bezeichnend für die redaktionelle Fähigkeit der PCGames, der man wieder extrem anmerkt, dass sie eben keine Fachzeitschrift ist. Fachliteratur sollte man lesen, bevor man Technisches beginnt zu bewerten und zu vergleichen. So erwehrt man sich des Eindrucks, schlicht keine Ahnung zu haben und nur die Präsentation zu sehen, die zugegebener Maßen bedingt schlecht ist. Graphisch jedenfalls gehört OA auch in die oberste Liga, wenn es um Technologie und Anzahl von Entitäten geht. Die Erweiterbarkeit und der Wiederspielwert sind schlicht unerreicht. Das der Multiplayer-Part im Test aussen vor gelassen worden ist, obwohl er 80% des Spiels ausmacht, und wenn dann vermutlich eh nach "MW2-Kriterien" bewertet werden würde, ist leider auch kein gutes Signal an die zumindest erwachsene Leserschaft (okay wir sind keine Zielgruppe mehr - scheinbar).

Zusammenfassend sei erwähnt, Dynamik und der Verzicht auf Middleware (eigene Implementierungen als Pendant) haben eben einen Preis. Und das ist mir alles x-mal mehr wert, als die hundertste Wiederholung desselben schlechten Schlauchleveldesigns aktueller Spiele. Einen Unterschied gibts dabei im Shooterbereich nur noch dem Titel nach, ansonsten ist alles Einheitsbrei. Gegossen aus dem gängigen "Abguckspiel" und garniert mit den üblichen, inflationär verwandten PCGames-Floskeln wie "grandios" und "beeindruckend". 

Eher traurig und offensichtlich vorgeprägt das Ganze....Mahlzeit!


----------



## Titan0815 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Danke unimatrix,
 mit dem Artikel haste genau das ausgedrückt, was eigentlich alle ArmA2 bzw.  alten OFP´ler denken.


----------



## MikeMailmann (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



Titan0815 schrieb:


> Danke unimatrix,
> mit dem Artikel haste genau das ausgedrückt, was eigentlich alle ArmA2 bzw. alten OFP´ler denken.



Wow dem kann ich mich nur anschließen super geschrieben genau auf den punkt gebracht


----------



## organizator (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



MikeMailmann schrieb:


> Titan0815 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Danke unimatrix,
> ...


   Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Fragt sich nur warum dieses "BILD" (Konsolen-) Spiele-Magazin, ironischerweise, "pcgames" heißt.


----------



## bensu (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Ich kann mich den, wie ich finde, überaus guten Kommentaren hier nur anschliessen.

Besonders schade finde ich wie die PCG oder Gamestar (die eigentlich noch schlimmer) insgesamt, ohne jetzt auf diesen Fall hier einzugehen, in den letzten Jahren mit Simulationen umgehen. In der Zeit zwichen ungefähr 1997-2004 hab ich regelmässig solche Zeitschriften gekauft, hab sie sogar heute noch hier liegen. Allerdings gab es dann einige Bewertungen die ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen konnte, und es somit für mich keinen Grund mehr gab sie zu kaufen. Die PCG hat über die Jahren die Zielgruppe gewechselt, was wohl auch mit den Spielen selbst zusammen liegt. Denn, wer mitte/ende der 90er Computerspiele spielte, dürfte den Unterschied zwichen den damaligen Spielen, und denen von Heute kennen: Sie waren ALLESAMT, egal ob Simulation oder nicht, wesentlich anspruchsvoller, gingen mehr ins Detail und forderten oft mehr Grips in der Birne (Beispiel? Hidden&Dangerous, Commandos, Thief, Hitman, kriegten alle gute, bis sehr gute Bewertungen, waren aber alle sehr schwer). Das lag auch vielleicht damit zusammen, dass PC's damals mittels DOS oder Win95/98 sowieso mehr Kognitive Fähigkeiten voraussetzte...  Ein schweres Spiel war damals einfach ein "herausforderndes Spiel", heute nennt man es "nicht einsteigerfreundlich", oder Flug/Rennsimulationen werden als "zu schwer" bezeichnet, wobei gerade der Sinn einer Simulation darin besteht, die Schwierigkeiten die es in Wirklichkeit gibt, nachzubilden. Die PC's und die Spiele haben sich verändert, und somit die Zeitschriften um sie herum auch. Schade. Kaufen brauch ich solche Zeitschriften dann auch nicht mehr, genausowenig wie die meisten Spiele von heute. Gottseidank gibt es aber ab und zu noch Ausnahmen.

Zu OA wurde ja bereits alles in den guten Kommentaren vor mir gesagt.


----------



## TBBPutzer (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Amen. Was mir persönlich zu diesem Thema fehlt ist eine inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung der PCGAMES bzw. von R. Horn mit der Kritik an diesem Test. Es wäre schon interessant zu sehen, wie sich die Redaktion argumentativ aus der Affaire zieht. 

Ich fürchte nur, dass es dazu - mangels Argumenten - gar nicht erst nicht kommen wird ...


----------



## Titan0815 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Ich habe in der Redaktion angerufen wollten sich drum kümmern ...... aber scheint auch nur heiße luft zu sein  Schade das keine stellungsnahme kommt


----------



## Raaptor22 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Finde diese Bewertung, sehr schlecht. Hackt grössten teils nur auf den Fehlern rum. KI schlecht etc. Schon klar das die KI in Battlefield oder Call of Duty besser ist, ist auch ein verdammt primitives Spiel, die Ego-shooter. Die Steuerung ist so, in dieser Form, sehr gut, was gute Bedienung der Kriegsgeräte ermöglicht. Schon klar muss man einige Wochen üben bis alles rund läuft. Spiel schon 1.5 Jahre Arma2 und es ist immer noch spannend, was ich von vielen Ego-shooter Spieler nicht behaubten kann.


----------



## CS-Mag (2. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Traurig und erschreckend zugleich finde ich die Sichtweise die immer mehr in Magazinen auftauchen. Es scheint fast so als würde man nur noch den Blick für das normale und den standard haben und weniger für das neue und einzigartige. Ich selbst arbeite auch für ein Spielemagazin jedoch auf kleinerem Niveau. Wenn man sich die Tests der großen magazine anschaut so stellt man fest das sie sehr ähnlich wenn nicht gar identisch sind. Die frage ist woran liegt das? Fühlt man sich den Publishern gegenüber verpflichtet so dass man den einen Titel Hypen muss (siehe COD MW2  der mit höchstnoten ausgestattet wurde obwohl die Kampagne mit weniger als 8std. Spielzeit für über 60€ eine Frechheit war) oder den anderen wie z.B. Arma 2 schlecht machen muss? Ich meine wo kommt man sich den bitte mehr wie im Krieg vor? Bei MW2 bei dem man Horden von Ploygon Soldaten im Zeitraffer umnietet oder bei Arma2 bei dem es ohne die Taktische Planung kaum aussicht auf Erfolg gibt und auch nicht an jeder Ecke 200 Soldaten zum kollektiven massen erschießen rumstehen?

Scheinbar ist es heute zu Tage so das man die kleinen Magazine lesen hören oder sehen muss um wirklich zu wissen ob Spiele gut oder schlecht sind. Denn bei kleinen Magazinen spielen die redakteure noch aus Überzeugung und nicht aus der pflicht des möglichst schnellen testens herraus. 

Für mich ist und bleibt Arma die beste Kriegssimulation auf dem Markt und kleine Fehler wird man bei solch umfangreichen Spielen immer finden dafür sind sie ihr Geld auch wert und nicht überteuert wie die meisten 08/15 Kriegshooter auf dem Markt.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

Wenn ich solche Tests lese, wird mir schlagartig wieder klar, warum keiner mehr innovative, außergewöhnliche Spiele auf den Markt bringen will. Werden ja eh nur wieder in der Luft zerrissen, damit es auch bloß keiner kauft. Mag sein, dass ArmA 2: O. A. Schwächen hat, aber das Spiel hat vor allem Stärken ... und das sind Stärken, die so ziemlich kein anderes Spiel bietet.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



CS-Mag schrieb:


> Für mich ist und bleibt Arma die beste Kriegssimulation auf dem Markt und kleine Fehler wird man bei solch umfangreichen Spielen immer finden dafür sind sie ihr Geld auch wert und nicht überteuert wie die meisten 08/15 Kriegshooter auf dem Markt.


  Da Arma aktuell keine Konkurrenz hat, ist es natürlich die "beste" Militärsimulation. Aber Bugs, die mehrere Spielstunden unnütz machen (wie im Test beschrieben) sind alles andere als "kleine Fehler". Dafür kann der große Umfang auch keine Ausrede sein, denn Missions kritische Dinge müssen immer funktionieren.


----------



## MikeMailmann (4. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> CS-Mag schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für mich ist und bleibt Arma die beste Kriegssimulation auf dem Markt und kleine Fehler wird man bei solch umfangreichen Spielen immer finden dafür sind sie ihr Geld auch wert und nicht überteuert wie die meisten 08/15 Kriegshooter auf dem Markt.
> ...



Du hast vollkommen recht, aber was wir hier kritisieren ist, das aufgrund persönlicher vorlieben des Testers oder Redakteurs mit zweierlei maß gemessen wird.
Es gab spiele die von PC Games total gehypt wurden und dann fürchterlich verbuggt waren da wurde dann „ von einer Bewertung abgesehen“ oder zu einem „späteren Zeitpunkt nachgereicht „( Beispiel GTA 4 oder Empire Total War). 
Mal abgesehen davon ist OA im gegensatzt zu ARMA2 gar nicht so „verbuggt“.


----------



## anjuna80 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



MikeMailmann schrieb:


> Birdy84 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > CS-Mag schrieb:
> ...


Ich verstehe die Aufregung, aber man sollte nicht ausser Acht lassen, dass  a) nur die persönliche Meinung des Testers im Artikel wiedergegeben wird und b) der Tester mehr oder weniger den "Durchschnittszocker" repräsentiert. Ich für meinen Teil (und wie auch viele andere auch) haben noch nie eine Militärsimulation gespielt, und es ist nun mal so, dass für viele die Argumente Einstiegsfreundlichkeit, Steuerung und Bugfreiheit eine große Rolle spielen. Ich glaube, wenn man das Genre interessant findet (Neuling oder Veteran), wird man sich durch den Test, die Negativpunkte und die Wertung nicht abschrecken lassen. Wie der Großteil in diesem Thread ja auch beweisst.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> MikeMailmann schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Birdy84 schrieb:
> ...


   Sollte man aber ein Spiel nicht nur danach bewerten, ob es gut oder schlecht ist und nicht nach Schwierigkeitsgrad oder Anfängerfreundlichkeit? Denn sonst dürfte es ja nicht mehr Spielspasswertung, sondern müsste Mainstreamwertung heißen! Man sollte das Ganze einfach mal ausklammern und nur die Spiele nach der Qualität bewerten. Eine Simulation ist nun mal knackiger und fordernder, warum wird das dann als Negativpunkt genannt, obwohl das bei diesem Genre dazu gehört? Wenn sowas abgewertet wird, könnte ein realistisches Spiel ja nie wieder auch nur annähernd an die 90er Marke ranreichen. Es sollte schlicht dem Genre entsprechend einfach nur die Qualität des Spieles gemessen werden. Das wird hier aber nicht gemacht, sondern die Mainstreamschablone angelehnt und alles was danach nicht passt, zerrissen. Mit einem solchem Wertungsschema werden es solche Spiele nie zu akzeptablen Wertungen schaffen und die Publisher lesen ja solche Tests und wenn die immer sehen, dass solche Spiele so zerrissen werden, dann denken sie doch, dass niemand mehr solche Spiele will. Da haben es in Zukunft solche Spiele noch schwerer.
Nochmals: Es will keiner, dass Fehler unter den Tisch gekehrt werden, aber man möchte nur eine gerechte Behandlung von realistischen, anspruchsvollen Spielen, die diesen gerecht wird. Solche Spiele werden nämlich in den letzten Jahren immer mit lächerlichen Tests und Wertungen abgespeist.


----------



## anjuna80 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sollte man aber ein Spiel nicht nur danach bewerten, ob es gut oder schlecht ist und nicht nach Schwierigkeitsgrad oder Anfängerfreundlichkeit? Denn sonst dürfte es ja nicht mehr Spielspasswertung, sondern müsste Mainstreamwertung heißen!


Mainstreamwertung würde ich es nicht nennen, aber es gibt halt gewisse Standards, die man heutzutage von einem Spiel erwarten kann. Und nur, weil es sich um eine hochkomplexe Simulation handelt, kann man ja Fehler, die zum Missionsabbruch führen und den Spielspass trüben, nicht einfach ausklammern. 
Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad: Der wurde in den Pro und Contras sowohl positiv als auch negativ bewertet. Die Einstiegshürde ist wahnsinnig hoch, aber es ist eine realistische Simulation für Profis. 
Nischenspiele (ich bezeichne AA2 einfach mal als solches) werden es immer schwer haben, wie auch beispielsweise Hearts of Iron. Für sich genommen und für Fans und Profis ein geniales Spiel, im Vergleich zur heutigen Spielelandschaft aber absolut trocken und unzugänglich. Was meinste, wie groß der Aufschrei im nachhinein bei vielen Käufern wäre, wenn ein beinharter AA2 Fan als Tester dieses Spiel mit 8x % bewertet hätte? Man kann es nie allen Recht machen. 
Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe, Fans werden sich durch so einen Test absolut nicht abschrecken lassen - und Neulinge können sich ein gutes Bild des Spiels machen und von dem, was sie erwartet.


----------



## MikeMailmann (5. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead im Test: Erweiterung stolpert über alte Hürden*

@ anjuna80

also ich muss Schadow_Man recht geben wenn er schreibt: "Sollte man aber ein Spiel nicht nur danach bewerten, ob es gut oder schlecht ist und nicht nach Schwierigkeitsgrad oder Anfängerfreundlichkeit?"
Richtig eine wertung sollte und muss neutral erfolgen.

Und natürlich hast du recht wenn du schreibst man kann es nicht allen recht machen und natürlich lassen sich die Fans von solchen Wertungen in der regel nicht abschrecken.
Verdrängen aber solche spiele aus der spielelandschaft.

Für mich bleibt dabei ein fahler Nachgeschmack vielleicht liegt es ja wirklich an meinem persönlichen empfinden (oder meinem Alter   ,bzw. vorlieben ) das ich in letzter zeit so einige Spielewertungen nicht nachempfinden kann.
Und das wäre allerdings auch nicht neutral   .


----------



## xcub (15. Dezember 2011)

Also Kritik muss ja auch sein aber es kann nicht sein das Leute, die erstmal überhaupt keine Ahnung von Militär-Simulation haben und zusätzlich auch noch einen schlechten Rechner haben(Arma läuft zwar bei euch aber nicht grafisch), hier eine Bewertung unter aller Sau abgeben.Es giebt zurzeit Weltweit keine bessere Militär Simulation. Das ist schon mal Fakt und und grafisch gesehen liegt es in den Top 5 der Militär-Shooter.Kauft euch eine anständige Grafigkarte und ihr werdet nicht entäuscht.Sicherlich gab und giebt es auch noch Bugs die aber einem wirklichen Militär-ShooterFan nichts ausmachen.Und wenn euch langweilig ist dann geht Battlefield 3 oder sonstiges zocken.Arma 2 ist nicht für jeder Mann vorallem wegen der komplizierten Steuerung.Und die Volksmehrheit ist nun mal dumm und kommt damit auch nicht klar und deswegen zocken se auch alle CS BF und wie´se nicht alle heissen.Bleibt bei euren Ballerspielen und wir bleiben Bei Arma und versucht Arma nicht mit irgendwelchen Ballerspielen zu vergleichen.Es heisst ja nicht umsonst (Militär- SIMULATION) Dank an Bohemia für dieses großartige Spiel.


----------

